

Slack Course Experiment: Deep Learning for Natural Language Processing - dennybritz
https://gist.github.com/dennybritz/ee9a49bf8ce076cba495

======
chiragpatnaik
Just earlier today I was looking at NLP for our car rental service @
www.mylescars.com .

Does anyone know of a ready library that can be used to replace the drop
downs, calendars etc?

